# Testing, testing, one, two, one, two



## Daniel Knight (Jan 23, 2002)

Erm… I wasn’t lying.  Just testing things out.  I mean, I’m glad you’ve taken the time to read this message, but there really is nothing here.  Thanks.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

Well if theres nothing here I'm glad I didn't take the time to read it.


----------

